# Parallels desktop redémarrage par défaut



## kevinevic (3 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
j'utilise parallel desktop de temps en temps pour virtualiser ma partition bootcamp.

Cependant après chaque utilisations, le redémarrage se fait sur windows par défaut. 

Alors que si je boot sur mon windows, les redémarrages restent par défaut sur Mac (comme demandé dans l'assistant bootcamp).

J'ai bien le redémarrage par défaut sur le ssd du Mac dans les prefs system.

Savez vous comment faire que se redémarrage soit toujours sur Mac par défaut?

Merci
Cordialement,


iMac 27 5k , SSD NVME pour Mac, SSD SATA pour windows


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2021)

kevinevic a dit:


> J'ai bien le redémarrage par défaut sur le ssd du Mac dans les prefs system.


Oui, mais dans ta session Windows il faut aller ici...





...un double-clic sur Boot Camp et tu sélectionneras Macintosh HD comme disque de démarrage.


----------



## kevinevic (3 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse.

En effet je n'avais pas l'icône dans la barre des tâches quand je suis en virtualisé et je ne savais pas que l'assistant était accessible par ici !

Grand merci


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2021)

kevinevic a dit:


> En effet je n'avais pas l'icône dans la barre des tâches quand je suis en virtualisé et je ne savais pas que l'assistant était accessible par ici !


Normalement si, mais il fait un clic sur l'icône en forme d'accent circonflexe qui ouvrira un sous-menu.


----------



## kevinevic (11 Juillet 2021)

Au final, ca n'a pas fonctionné. 
Utilisation de parallels puis redémarrage le lendemain et pouf retour windows par défaut.
J'ai donc refait la même manip mais sans résultat.


----------

